# Cutest thing



## superfreak (Jul 24, 2009)

its a slow loris.

i want.

http://dogwork.com/superadorable/


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 24, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 24, 2009)

hard to say cause im a dude, but that is a very wantable animal lol, i want it too!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 24, 2009)

Holy, those things are adorable! There I said it, Doug, &amp; it wasn't that bad  Best not get on it's bad side; it's venomous :blink:


----------



## mantidian (Jul 24, 2009)

" ah thats the spot...ahhhhh.........eh why did cha stop??!!(gives THE face)......ahh that better..." :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 24, 2009)

awww!!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cute, can't show the kid or she'll cry for one.


----------



## bassist (Jul 24, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Very cute, can't show the kid or she'll cry for one.


They're considered endangered anyways.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 24, 2009)

Try telling that to a spoiled, bossy six year old. :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Jul 24, 2009)

bush babies are just as cute, but somewhat weird at times - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA0cb7PURDw

and sorry for the random stuff - im sick and stuck at home


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 24, 2009)

oh my god  :blink: 

that freaked me out.


----------



## ismart (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's cute now, but wait till it starts eating your face! :lol: :lol: Remember don't feed it after midnight. :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> oh my god  :blink: that freaked me out.


+1 But i didn’t want to be the first to say it.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 24, 2009)

ismart said:


> Yeah, it's cute now, but wait till it starts eating your face! :lol: :lol: Remember don't feed it after midnight. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jul 24, 2009)

Emile said:


>


So cute! :wub: :lol:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, that first one is definitely a cute bugger! That second one was a bit disturbing to me though :huh:


----------



## Opivy (Jul 24, 2009)

that thing freaked me out! why are they molesting it's arm pits?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2009)

Give Nora one! and if u guys are interested, I could use some help scratching :lol: God knows I always have something that is biting me!


----------



## Christian (Jul 24, 2009)

That second one wasn't a bushbaby but a tarsier. Bushbabies are lemurs, tarsiers are not.

Anyway, keeping primates at home is not an easy task. When I was younger, I always thought of "when I am rich I will have the space for an extra room or greenhouse to keep a group". Then I studied biology and realized I will not get rich with this profession - but at least I'll get several chances to see some wild ones.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 24, 2009)

Erm..........Australia is so close to Borneo.... go there and get yourself a slow loris. I think you might be able to get the at the pet trade in Aussie (illegal or not I am not sure). LOL!!

I think you will like this better!! Silky Anteater!!

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...mp;fr=yfp-t-832


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 24, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> Erm..........Australia is so close to Borneo.... go there and get yourself a slow loris. I think you might be able to get the at the pet trade in Aussie (illegal or not I am not sure). LOL!!I think you will like this better!! Silky Anteater!!


Do you have some of these for sale or exchange, Chun?

I'm prepared to swap one of these for three L3 budwings, all guaranteed to be either male or female.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL.......I think it is illegal to sell those anymore... anyway anyhow I dont have it. Also, I think they worth more than 3 budwings!


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 24, 2009)

Slow Loris are quite adorable, but I can't get past the fact that they're poisonous. That's just freaky.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 24, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> Erm..........Australia is so close to Borneo.... go there and get yourself a slow loris. I think you might be able to get the at the pet trade in Aussie (illegal or not I am not sure). LOL!!


Sure thing! I'll put on my cozzies &amp; swim over! :lol: Hope I don't get mistaken by the coast guard for a boat person (lacking the boat) with a deformed baby.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

aww,so cute! :lol:


----------

